# Anyone hunt with Easton Gamegetter xx75s?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

When my wife and I started bow hunting in 2013 we started off with Easton Bloodlines at the recommendation from the dude at Sportsman's Warehouse and have been using them ever since. Between the 2 of us we have killed 4 nice, mature muley bucks and we have been nothing but satisfied with them. For the price of a half dozen of my Easton Bloodlines you can get a full dozen of the Easton Gamegetters (some Cletus must have been up thinking hard all night to come up with that name). I love that value! I have been doing a lot of reading on ArcheryTalk and other places and it looks like a lot of guys think the old aluminums are every bit as good as the carbons of today. I'm not a speed freak, and I will take a heavier arrow any day. I've heard a lot of good reviews about this particular aluminum. Has anyone here used them and if so, what is your opinion on them? The only problem I could see is the whisker biscuit I currently have is set up for a thinner diameter carbon shaft I believe. Anyone have any idea how much the 330 spine one's would weigh? I don't know how to determine how much aluminum arrows weigh since they don't have a listed gpi like carbon arrows do.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Have used Easton XX75 for years. Great Shaft. I still them and cabons and woods outa my Recurves.Used them in my first Wheel Bows for years. Ya can't beat the price.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

If I had to guess, the Cabelas Stalker Extreme I use is the same shaft as the Bloodlines and are currently on sale for $60.00 a dozen I believe. They have all the same specs as the Bloodlines and even come with the 2" Blazer vane. Check them out, they fly awesome out of my bow. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ade-Carbon-Arrows-Blazer-Vanes-Per/744747.uts


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Booyaa, I checked into them and it looks like they are beman shafts with a cabelas sticker on that. I see you can buy a full dozen for $60 right now. Thats a weigh better value than my bloodlines. Next time I need arrows they will probably get the nod.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was told they were made by Easton, but either way, Ive had really good luck with them so far.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Aluminums as good as carbons??? Define "good as". Aluminums have been around forever. Carbons have improved as time has gone on. The spine consistency of carbon still is lacking in comparison to aluminums. Straightness has improved and is as good as aluminum, strength has surpassed aluminum. Carbons have become more popular because they are much lighter, so the speed guys love them. For accuracy, you cannot beat aluminum. Game getters preceded the XX75's. I still have some as well as XX75's, Superlites, and a few others. I switched from wood to aluminum back in the late 70's. I switched from a recurve to a compound about 2 years or so later. A couple of years ago a guy gave me about 12 dozen aluminum arrows. A lot of them are XX75 2613's. They are as big as my finger in diameter. I started shooting them and robin hooded several. I can stack them in tighter groups than the carbons. For 3-d, two of them fill the 12 ring, which keeps the competition from finding the 12. In heavy wind conditions, because of the weight, they fly true to the target where a light carbon will drift more. They are no speed demon however. Out of the same bow, I get 320 fps with my carbons and 258 fps with the aluminums. I made up a dozen to use for hunting this fall, but when it came right down to it, I stayed with my carbons. No real reason other than I did.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Haven't shot aluminum arrows for, geez, 14 years or so. I have several xx75's laying around (2315's I believe) but don't shoot them anymore.

I remember back when overdraws were popular to accomplish one thing, more speed and a flatter trajectory. The arrows I shot are cut to 26" in length, and with that diameter are about as stiff as an arrow can get.

Since my old Al days, I have played with different arrow configurations in my search for the perfect arrow (like it really even exists at all...) with a lighter shaft but higher FOC and have had very positive results.


----------

